
Hot Denver startup solves GDPR with 4 lines of JavaScript - brokenwren
https://www.inversoft.com/blog/2018/05/16/site-lokd-brewery-technology-solves-gdpr-crisis/
======
robotdan
Ha, this is great.

This is about as effective as Microsoft turning off internet access through IE
unless you specifically approve each address.

If I could run this in docker - then we'd really have something.

